# was habt ihr nur mit den Berufelisten gemacht?



## Waldmond (26. März 2008)

Die Berufslisten für WoW waren einfach toll wie sie waren. Man schaut rein und alle sind nach Skilllevel gelistet. Ich wollte gerade die Kochliste ansehen und was man ab Skill225 so alles fischen kann um kochen zu skillen. Peng, Liste total durcheinander und wo der Skilllevel stand sind nur noch Fragezeichen... (

Kennt jemand ne andere Seite wo es so Listen gibt wie sie hier vorher waren?

Ich finde es eigentlich schade das blinder Aktionismus sich bei buffed auch breit macht... (
Die Homepage verschlechtert sich zunehmends. Früher waren bei den Rüssisets-Seiten immer Infos dabei. Bei PvP-Rüssis z.B. wieviel Ehre und Marken für jedes Teil usw. 
Es gibt noch mehr Beispiele in diese Richtung.
Ich frage mich nur WARUM?

Buffed.de ist für mich die BESTE und GENIALSTE Homepage zu WoW. Alles ist total übersichtlich... naja, wenn das so weitergeht muss man sagen "war übersichtlich"! 
Und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht!

Ich bin relativ oft auf Buffed.de und das nicht weil ich den Newsticker so toll finde, sondern weil man alle relevanten Infos zum Spiel beisammen hat/hatte und relativ einfach darauf zugreifen kann/konnte. Es ist/war einfach benutzerfreudlich und so sollte es auch bleiben.


----------



## Joukouchemer (26. März 2008)

Servus,

schließe  mich meinem Vorposter an ...die Berufslisten waren früher ein richtiger Kracher!


heute sind sie nur noch müde Tischfeuerwerke


bitte ÄNDERT das ganze wieder!


Gruß
Jou


----------



## Celvin (10. April 2008)

/sign
Fand die Listen vorher auch um einiges übersichtlicher und besser.
Die Items sind teilweise gar nicht mehr verlinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Bitte fixt das oder macht am besten die alte liste wieder rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edith: ich muss jetzt immer auf thottbot.com ausweichen, echt ärgerlich.... weils auch englisch ist und man erstmal die Mats auf deutsch rausfinden muss ^^

Celvin


----------



## Crowley (10. April 2008)

@Waldmond: Die vielen Fragezeichen gab es nur kurz nach 2.4, weil Blizzard intern das Datenformat für Rezepte etwas geändert hat. Fragezeichen sollten jetzt nur noch dastehen, wenn das Rezept nicht direkt vom Trainer gelernt werden kann, oder als Rezept verfügbar ist. 

Die Itemset-Seiten schau ich mir nochmal an. Jedoch ist das ganze mit 2.4 nicht so einfach, weil man z.B. PVP-Sets jetzt auf mehr als eine Art bezahlen kann.

@Celvin: Die Items sind alle verlinkt. Wenn etwas nicht verlinkt ist, ist es eine Verzauberung oder dergleichen, für die kein Item existiert. Falls dir dennoch etwas auffällt, lass es mich wissen.

Die neue Berufe-Seite habe ich gebaut, weil ich von einigen den Wunsch gehört habe, dass man die Liste alphabetisch sortiern können sollte. Wenn ihr mir konkret sagen könnt, was euch daran stört, kümmer ich mich darum.


----------



## Taschendieb (10. April 2008)

Crowley schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir konkret sagen könnt, was euch daran stört, kümmer ich mich darum.


Ein info in der List ob es das Rezept als Drop oder vom Trainer gibt, wäre super.


----------



## Swan (10. April 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Ein info in der List ob es das Rezept als Drop oder vom Trainer gibt, wäre super.



genau,

 alphabetisch sortieren ist doch Müll, es ist doch besser nach Skill zu sortieren.  Ich hab bis jetzt immer geschaut, welche Rezepte es für meinen Skilllevel gibt und versucht sie zu bekommen.

Jetzt braucht man ne halbe Stunde und finden tut man trotzdem nix


----------



## Taschendieb (10. April 2008)

Dann gleich Dynamisch *grins*

Alphabetisch oder nach Skill... geht aber glaube ich derzeit per Klick oben in der Leiste.
Aber die Info mit Trainer oder Drop wäre schon klasse.
Dann gleich nen Abgleich mit den Chars und die Sache wäre... fast perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toshina (10. April 2008)

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu dusslig - 
aber die Verzauberkunst tut bei mir garnix mehr - 
und auch bei den anderen Berufen komm ich nicht mehr zu den Rezepten - nur noch zum eigentlichen Produkt "Glitschhautmakrele" - hergestellt aus "rohe Glitschhautmakrele".
Aber sowohl *sich den Vorrednern anschließt* die Info ob die jeweiligen Rezepte durch Drop oder Lehrer oder Verkäufer erhältlich sind, als auch die eigentlichen Rezepte (zum gucken obs bop ist, Ruf braucht, etc.)
wären schön verlinkt zu haben.

Hoffentlich kriegt ihr das wieder zurückgeändert - bittebittebitte - die alphabetische Sortierung ist ja ein schönes "Zuckerl" aber die eigentlichen Rezepte waren für mich sehr viel hilfreicher.
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2008)

Vereinzelt sind Produkte ja noch anklickbar - also verlinkt.
Ich vermute mal, daß da gerade etwas umgearbeitet wird und die Sachen daher nicht anklickbar sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Crowley (11. April 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, bei Verzauberkunst lassen sich viele "Produkte" nicht anklicken, weil dabei ja keine Items hergestellt werden, sondern nur ein Zauber gewirkt.

Ich hab die Rezepte jetzt wieder eingefügt. Eine Anzeige, wo das Rezept herstammt fehlt jetzt zwar noch, aber dafür gibts ja die Faustregel: weiß => Händler, grün, blau, lila => Drop (außer wenn ne Fraktionsvoraussetzung dransteht)


----------



## Grushdak (11. April 2008)

Habe eben zumindest beim Juwelenschleifen gesehen, daß seeeeehr viele Sachen nun doppelt in der Liste stehen. 

Dennoch thx für die Arbeit.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (12. April 2008)

Oh, das habe ich beim Testen wohl übersehen. Danke für den Hinweis, Grushdak. Das hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass viele der Rezepte jetzt doppelt verfügbar sind. Einmal am Berg Hyjal und einmal bei der Zerschmetterten Sonne. 

Also müssten in der Rezept-Spalte zwei Rezepte auftauschen. Leider sieht mein Skript sowas zur Zeit nicht vor. Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich mich nächste Woche drum kümmern kann.

Achja, @Waldmond: Ich hab die Rüstungsset-Seiten jetzt auch wieder überarbeitet, und die Detail-Infos sind jetzt wieder verfügbar. Manchmal muss man recht schnell auf Änderungen von Seiten Blizzards reagieren und da kann es passieren, dass Features deaktiviert werden müssen. In dem Fall war das Problem, dass der Set-Mechanismus von Blizzard dahingehen geändert wurde, dass die Teile der Arena-Set-Seasons untereinander austauschbar sind.


----------



## Hurrok (20. April 2008)

Was mir weiterhin aufgefallen ist:
Es werden pro Seite nur 49 Rezepte angezeigt.
Das 50. fällt unter den Tisch und wird nicht angezeigt (auch nicht auf der Folgeseite).
Passiert sowohl unter Firefox wie auch unter IE.


----------



## Julmara (21. April 2008)

Hurrok schrieb:


> Was mir weiterhin aufgefallen ist:
> Es werden pro Seite nur 49 Rezepte angezeigt.
> Das 50. fällt unter den Tisch und wird nicht angezeigt (auch nicht auf der Folgeseite).
> Passiert sowohl unter Firefox wie auch unter IE.



dafür hat man einige Rezepte 2-3x in der Liste


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. April 2008)

ich kann mich nur den TE anschliessen vor 2.4 waren die Berufe besser geordnet . und jetzt muss man stundenlang suchen um das passende Item / Rezept das man braucht . will die alten berufleisten wieder haben . das neue system ist viel zu umständlich , ich habe es aufgeben bei Buffed nach berufen nach zu schauen


----------



## Crapsky (1. Mai 2008)

Bitte schaut auch mal nach... beim >> Blättern-Pfeil bekomme ich hier Javascript-Fehler.
Das Blättern ist unmöglich!


```
Zeile: 92
Zeichen: 3
Fehler: Objekt erforderlich
Code: 0
URL: http://wow.buffed.de/page/51/rezepte?prof=165
```

Das bezieht sich auf alle Seiten bei den Berufen.

Könnte bitte mal jemand netterweise einen URL auf eine der Folgeseiten posten, 
damit man den URL manuell ändern kann? 

Danke!


----------

